# Landed on rail...



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

Slid out on a BS boardslide Sunday and clipped the end of the rail on my ass!! Massive bruise and swelling, the size of a baseball. Of course I went and hit a few jumps after this happened... Went to ER that night because the pain was settling in and I could not walk without severe pain. Diagnosis was contusion of pelvis and lower back, initial impact and hematoma. Don't know what initial impact means in a diagnosis... I'm on flexeril and vicodin, swelling has decreased a bit but the doc said it would maybe be a few months before it's normal again, so when I can go back out and ride I'm not sure.

I have a trip planned to Snowbird this weekend, hope I am good enough to ride!! Maybe not, I can barely sit right now. I really had aspirations of stepping up my game in the park this season and this is a major downer.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ilikebass said:


> Slid out on a BS boardslide Sunday and clipped the end of the rail on my ass!! Massive bruise and swelling, the size of a baseball. Of course I went and hit a few jumps after this happened... Went to ER that night because the pain was settling in and I could not walk without severe pain. Diagnosis was contusion of pelvis and lower back, initial impact and hematoma. Don't know what initial impact means in a diagnosis... I'm on flexeril and vicodin, swelling has decreased a bit but the doc said it would maybe be a few months before it's normal again, so when I can go back out and ride I'm not sure.
> 
> I have a trip planned to Snowbird this weekend, hope I am good enough to ride!! Maybe not, I can barely sit right now. I really had aspirations of stepping up my game in the park this season and this is a major downer.


Fortunately there's no real park at Snowbird 

Unfortunately, bone bruising is no fun as you're experiencing. Subdural hematoma (that's what I'm guessing) can also take a while and occasionally requires surgery if it doesn't dissipate on its own the blood coagulates under the skin and needs to be removed with a large gauge needle or a spoon (ask me how I know this).

I've had some rail- and impact-related snowboarding injuries to the ass-ular region and also to my hip, etc., ( although none which I actually took to the doctor's so yours might be more serious) and in my personal experience (one which I could barely walk the next day) I was able to ride within a week's time. Personally, that area of injury doesn't take a lot of stress while riding so as long as you avoid falling on it again, you might be able to get by.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

did something very similar to this in Boyne 2 years ago. Then sat in a truck seat for an 8-hour trip home. Talk about hell!! I feel for ya. Cheers to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

a contusion is a bruise. A hematoma is a bad bruise. Get some impact shorts.


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

Funny you guys commented here, I am actually from Michigan and used to go to Boyne a lot. Anyway, I ordered impact shorts a month ago for this reason and accidentally sent it to my mom's address... I figured I would pick them up on xmas but damn I should have just had her return to sender and gotten another pair!!

And yeah, Salt Lake City is about 10 hours from us so I hope sitting will be tolerable at least by then. Thanks for the positive thoughts..


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

I did this to my quad in my right leg a few seasons ago. Clipped a tree though, zigged when I should have zagged (Steve Graham quote from Critical Condition movie I doubt anyone would remember). "Bone contusion"...a big bruise, entire front and back of quad was black and blue for about 6 weeks. Good luck, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Get impact shorts!

(I strongly recommend the demon snow flex force d30, the Burton ones aren't padded enough)

And while you're at it, since you hit rails, pick up some hybrid knee/shin pads too.

I've started doing jumps and I've started wearing elbow pads again but it sounds like you wouldn't necessarily need those. 

Oh and the level fly gloves are badass and offer tons of wrist protection!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Worst bruise I've ever seen on my body came from sliding off a rail (on tele skis) and landing on my side. I also had the tailbone contusion a couple years ago from a boardslide to ass slam on a narrow box. I ride with impact shorts now, though they are the not-terribly-protective Burton model.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

One thing i'm nervous about rails is sliding off and landing on your back. I haven't hit a rail yet but it's on my mind and makes me quite nervous.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Kenai said:


> I also had the tailbone contusion a couple years ago from a boardslide to ass slam on a narrow box. I ride with impact shorts now, though they are the not-terribly-protective Burton model.


I did this same thing right after buying my Demon D3o shorts. As I was plummeting to the earth, I remember thinking clearly that my season was over. When I landed, I could feel the shock wave dissipate and exit out the side of the shorts by my hips. I literally stood up and rode away. Wasn't even a little sore, it was unreal. I haven't ridden a day without them since.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Impact shorts brah. Nothing wrong with a little protection that will keep you riding.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Someoldguy said:


> ... zigged when I should have zagged (Steve Graham quote from *Critical Condition *movie I doubt anyone would remember). "....


hah, I remember that movie.. it was the sequel to "Snowboarders in Exile".


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

This is always my biggest fear during snowboarding season, especially early on in winter. So, sort of a funny story, I have had a set of Demon shorts sitting in my cart for a few weeks now, but haven't pulled the trigger on them. So after reading this thread last night, I had a dream that they no longer were 25% off and that they no longer had my size. I was SOL, so first thing I did when I got up was purchase them. Everyone I know has landed on their tailbone at some point while jibbing and I don't want to have it happen again. I'd certainly feel like an ass if it happens this season and I didn't purchase them. They will most likely only be worn on park / ice days, but I'll have to see how noticeable they are while everyday riding.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

MMSlasher said:


> This is always my biggest fear during snowboarding season, especially early on in winter. So, sort of a funny story, I have had a set of Demon shorts sitting in my cart for a few weeks now, but haven't pulled the trigger on them. So after reading this thread last night, I had a dream that they no longer were 25% off and that they no longer had my size. I was SOL, so first thing I did when I got up was purchase them. Everyone I know has landed on their tailbone at some point while jibbing and I don't want to have it happen again. I'd certainly feel like an ass if it happens this season and I didn't purchase them. They will most likely only be worn on park / ice days, but I'll have to see how noticeable they are while everyday riding.


They're kind of annoying the first couple times, because you're sitting on the tailbone protector. Seriously though, now I'd feel weird without. Also helps when the chairs are cold.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Deacon said:


> They're kind of annoying the first couple times, because you're sitting on the tailbone protector. Seriously though, now I'd feel weird without. Also helps when the chairs are cold.


That's a great bonus that I didn't even bring into account while shopping for them.


----------



## cloud (Jan 23, 2012)

Impact shorts are slightly noticeable but I pretty much ride with it all the time now...


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Deacon said:


> I did this same thing right after buying my Demon D3o shorts. As I was plummeting to the earth, I remember thinking clearly that my season was over. When I landed, I could feel the shock wave dissipate and exit out the side of the shorts by my hips. I literally stood up and rode away. Wasn't even a little sore, it was unreal. I haven't ridden a day without them since.


I second this. I don't have the d3o set but rather the regular padded demon shorts and they have saved me more than once.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I got impact shorts for Christmas. Bet your ass I'll be wearing them this weekend.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Cracked two ribs on a rail a few years ago. Decided I no longer needed rails in my snowboarding life. Park was never my thing anyway. It was an easy quit.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh man, rear end bruising is no fun! Hope you get well soon!

I have an older pair of Demon D3O shorts and they even make it comfortable to sit in the snow. I just got new elbow pads and a vest from them for good measure. Bring in the bubble wrap! :grin:


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm healing but still a little messed up. Was ok enough for my Snowbird trip though and happened to get over 30" of snow!! Crazy few days up there in POW land, snowed the whole time. But yeah I was sore out there and after. Totally worth it!! 

The biggest thing will be getting the confidence back to hit some jibs soon, impact shorts or not.


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

*For your viewing pleasure*

Been hitting the park since anyways... wearing some ass pads now though.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

ilikebass said:


> Been hitting the park since anyways... wearing some ass pads now though.


How about a little NSFW warning next time. :surprise:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My proctologist said that was normal after an exam.


----------

